# Late July Pics...



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 22, 2013)

Herb / Decorative bed I put in this weekend...herbs weren't liking the pots that much this year but kept 'em alive till I could get a spot ready. The hosta isn't happy because it spent two months in a bucket since my step father had dug it up 






Few daylillies










Garden shot





Hopefully have cucumbers soon.





Squash seem to be doing OK. Only a couple seem to have Squash Vine Borers so far -- this is the first year in many (5+) I've used any synthetics in the garden, this time Sevin dust to keep the SVBs at bay.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 22, 2013)

Next year I think I will try a combination of Bt spray & injection and/or a half-and-half experiment to see if it is equal to Sevin at keeping htem under control.





Today's harvest...beans were picked last night. Feel a bit like I'm committing infanticide picking these baby squash 





Girls down the block waiting for breakfast....Fred was coming down the street with the feed wagon as I was pulling off. Have no idea why a Brown Swiss is mixed in with their herd. The heifers have their own pasture/woodlot separate from the main farm.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 22, 2013)

Looking good! I had to wage war on potato bugs with a shaker of 7 dust yesterday. I had neglected my garden for a few days and holy cow did those tater bugs cause some damage.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 22, 2013)

No tater bugs this year, few last year.

But voles. Next year will be the War On Voles. Second year in a row they've claimed a lot from my taters, and I think they're causing the plants to die sooner than normal. And I have a barn cat that just about lives down there staking out the garden!


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Jul 22, 2013)

Looking good there Dal!

Keep it growin...


----------



## tbow388 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Squash*

Looks like you picked those squash at just the right time. Those look like they are at the tenderest and tastiest stage.

Once they become more than a hand long they lose taste and tenderness. Of course that is just my amateur opinion.


----------

